# 1&1 will gegen Bot-Netze vorgehen



## Newsfeed (10 Februar 2009)

Anhand eigener Beobachtungen, Informationen von Behörden sowie Hinweisen Dritter will der Anbieter PCs ermitteln, die mit Viren oder Trojanern infiziert sind. 1&1 will anschließend betroffene Internet-Nutzer über die Bedrohung informieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

